# CF vs T5HO Question



## dish418 (Feb 8, 2010)

I have a 56g Column 30"L x 18"W x 24" D that I had been running 2x65w CF until I had a ballast go out. I ran 65w for about 8.5 hrs and the other for 4 hrs midday. Im going to switch to T5HO rather than fix my CF. My question is can I get by with 4x24w T5? I know my wpg wont be the same, but the T5 are more efficient. I have Micro Swords, Java Ferns, Giant Hairgrass, an Undulatus and some Broad Leaf Chains. I was planning on going with a pressurized Co2 system soon. I also use Flourish 2x week. Thanks


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

It should be plenty. You might be able to get by just using the front and back bulbs. The Giesemann Midday 6000K and Aquaflora T5HO's are popular. http://www.giesemann.de/61,2,,.html

You should go to dry ferts and pressurized CO2 when you get your T5HO fixture.

The Catalina brand T5HO fixtures are a good buy for the money. It is said to call your order in. They might throw the legs in free, or give you a lower price or custom build it for you. http://www.catalinaaquarium.com/index.php?cPath=71&osCsid=13601531e314839fc1364868c065451b


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Believe it or not with the Giesemann Midday T5s you will be able to use only 2 bulbs. Each one of them 24 watts. Yes 2, not 4 bulbs.

They should have individual reflectors.

Look at what this guy did over his hex tank. One of his Giesemann Midday bulbs didn't even have a reflector. His fixture is very DIY looking but works like nothing else. Only 48 watts can do wonders if you have the right bulbs:

Pix of his DIY fixture. Tank is brand new so it's murky:
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...tic-plant-club/55198-starting-up-today-2.html

After a few weeks, pretty shocking with only 48 watts and 2 feet of water under them:
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...tic-plant-club/55198-starting-up-today-7.html

Game over.

--Nikolay


----------



## Crispino Ramos (Mar 21, 2008)

*I agree, you have enough wattage on the T5 for growing anubias, ferns and crypts. It won't be enough wattage for south american stem plants.*


----------



## tom855 (Feb 5, 2006)

One thing to keep in mind IF you decide on a multitube T5 or HOT5 fixture.......

Sometimes the ballast setup will not allow you to disconnect a tube in the fixture and keep the rest of the tubes lit. I just bought a two tube T5 with the thought of using one tube. But is ain't gonna happen. If you disconnect one tube they both go out. So, lesson learned is to all tech support first if you are thinking about pulling a tube. The fixture may or may not actually work that way.

Tom 

.


----------

